# utili-track bed rail locks?



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

i just picked up my 2005 Frontier Nismo Crew Cab 4x4 this past saturday. So far I love it!!! What an awesome truck and what an upgrade from a Honda Cr-V! LOL. 

My only gripe... and it might be a simple fix...

Is there locks for utili-track rails? I know they give you the bolt-on stoppers w/ the cleat set...but a simple adj. wrench will have those off and the bed extender or anything else gone in mere minutes.

I really hope there are locks available for the rails. It seems silly to create such a good idea only to have it ruined by not being able to secure your accessories.


if there is any fixes, aftermarket locks ...ANYTHING!! please let me know!


----------



## ScopeTx (Nov 9, 2005)

atom said:


> i just picked up my 2005 Frontier Nismo Crew Cab 4x4 this past saturday. So far I love it!!! What an awesome truck and what an upgrade from a Honda Cr-V! LOL.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I can't help but smile and laugh. I, too, upgraded from a Honda CR-V (2002) to a 2005 Frontier Nismo 4x4 CC. Simply no comparison. However, I drive almost 80 miles/day roundtrip to/from work so we decided to keep the Honda as the "daily driver". 

Concerning the subject of your post. The only thing I did was take a bicycle cable and combination lock and slip it behind one of the rails and through the extender. This only slows down or stops the "casual" or "grab and run" thief. Bolt cutters and/or the right size torx wrench will overcome it.

I now have a RollBak Tonneau cover which is hard (aluminum rollup) and locks so I don't worry about it as much (again, it will only stop the "casual" thief).

-Scope


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I put a Fold-A-Cover tonneau on my truck. It not only locks, but out of sight out of mind.

OkieScot




atom said:


> i just picked up my 2005 Frontier Nismo Crew Cab 4x4 this past saturday. So far I love it!!! What an awesome truck and what an upgrade from a Honda Cr-V! LOL.
> 
> My only gripe... and it might be a simple fix...
> 
> ...


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

atom said:


> I really hope there are locks available for the rails.


Find out the specs on the clamp bolts and replace them with some keyed bolts with the same pitch and thread. That or get some Loctite green -- you'll need an air gun to take em off though 


- Greg -


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

When my rail cleats are not being used, they are in the compartment under the net below the back seat, on the passenger side. :cheers:


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

AGR said:


> When my rail cleats are not being used, they are in the compartment under the net below the back seat, on the passenger side.


Hehe.. Same here (sorta). I found I can fit all four cleats, the stoppers and two ratcheting tiedowns in the small compartment under the drivers side rear passenger seat cubby. I dont have a bed extender though -- silly gizmo IMO.


- Greg -


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> Hehe.. Same here (sorta). I found I can fit all four cleats, the stoppers and two ratcheting tiedowns in the small compartment under the drivers side rear passenger seat cubby. I dont have a bed extender though -- silly gizmo IMO.
> 
> 
> - Greg -


REALLY!?! SILLY?!? I dont think so. the good thing about the bed extender on the utili-trac is that you can slide the bed extender to but up against the front of the bed to maximize the bed length. then when the need arises, you can slide the extender to the foot of the bed and fold it onto the tailgate and extend the bed 1.5 - 2ft. this is a huge step up from my buddy's bed extender that he could not move around. this was evident this past weekend when we loaded snowboards in the back of our trucks and he had to maneuver the boards away fron the extender and i just slid mine up and out of the way. 

i mainly use it to quarantine groceries and other objects to the back of the bed and prevent them from getting tossed around back there.


----------



## hawaiibrew (Sep 14, 2005)

I love my bed extender - it's not the movable kind, but with the small bed length when I go surfing and have my longboards with me I need the full size bed. I just flip it down and it works great. I even added padding on the top rail so I can just strap my boards to the rail.

Also is nice when folded in cause it separates the bed and stuff doesn't roll around as much.


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

so far, ive had my truck 4 days and used my bed extender 2 times. i haul big reels of fiber optic cable from our warehouse to the job sites. i slide the bed extender up to the front, drop the reel in, close the gate and then slide the bed extender back so that it locks the reel in place (between the extender and gate). works awesome!!! dont even need tie downs. 

so for me to keep pulling the extender in and out of storage is stupid. nissan should come up with a locking system for bed rail accessories. the bed extender can literally be stolen in under 1 minute w/ or w/o the bolt-down clamps. 

i am going to goto a locksmith and take MrfancyPants's advice and see if I can get some keyed bolts for it.


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

ScopeTx said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I can't help but smile and laugh. I, too, upgraded from a Honda CR-V (2002) to a 2005 Frontier Nismo 4x4 CC. Simply no comparison. However, I drive almost 80 miles/day roundtrip to/from work so we decided to keep the Honda as the "daily driver".
> 
> Concerning the subject of your post. The only thing I did was take a bicycle cable and combination lock and slip it behind one of the rails and through the extender. This only slows down or stops the "casual" or "grab and run" thief. Bolt cutters and/or the right size torx wrench will overcome it.
> ...



haha. i had an 02 cr-v also. truly a great little vehicle. id had that thing on the beach, was amazing in snow, great gas mileage, tons of storage. i just needed some more rugged and hefty. my girlfriend will be getting a cr-v for our daily driver too. lol

good idea with the bike lock. that is a good temporary fix for sure!


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> Hehe.. Same here (sorta). I found I can fit all four cleats, the stoppers and two ratcheting tiedowns in the small compartment under the drivers side rear passenger seat cubby. I dont have a bed extender though -- silly gizmo IMO.
> 
> 
> - Greg -


Hmmm... I have a NISMO 4X4 CC as well, and there is a Rockford Sub in that space on mine. DId your truck come with a different stereo setup?


----------



## ScopeTx (Nov 9, 2005)

Franko Manini said:


> Hmmm... I have a NISMO 4X4 CC as well, and there is a Rockford Sub in that space on mine. DId your truck come with a different stereo setup?


You have the $850 Rockford Fosgate option. Those without it have another storage area there.
-Scope


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

ScopeTx said:


> You have the $850 Rockford Fosgate option. Those without it have another storage area there.


Really... I thought the RF subs were under the front seats like in the Titan. Sweet... I must have got the free "storage" option 


- Greg -


----------



## ScopeTx (Nov 9, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> Really... I thought the RF subs were under the front seats like in the Titan. Sweet... I must have got the free "storage" option
> - Greg -


Yeah, I've never been one to spend a lot of money on a sound system, but the RF package already included and no other truck I could find in the area had the other stuff that I did want. So, I paid a lot to have the reduced storage. But I do like it, though. Best stereo system I've ever had in any of my vehicles.  
-Scope


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

ScopeTx said:


> Yeah, I've never been one to spend a lot of money on a sound system, but the RF package already included and no other truck I could find in the area had the other stuff that I did want. So, I paid a lot to have the reduced storage. But I do like it, though. Best stereo system I've ever had in any of my vehicles.
> -Scope


Yeah, the stereo is great. Nice rich sound. But I'd love to have the storage too!


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

I had thoguht it was a silly thing to have too, but to be honest with ya, i use it quite a bit o hold things in place ect... and i use it a lot more often than i thought i ever would... when i'm not using it, i just bring it to the front, and that way its out of the way... as for securing it, i haven't had anyone steal mine, i'd probably be pissed off enough to not buy anothr one, the locks and cleats i just store in the cab when not in use, again, haven't had anyone steal em...


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

For about $10 bucks I made a locking clamp for my sliding extender using the utlitrack rail. Sure, you can just "torx" the rail off, but then again you can "torx" the extender apart as well too. Let me know if you want pics. BTW the price included three master locks too!


----------

